# A couple of questions



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I finally picked up my kikos the other day. Both are wild, but are slowly taming down. Azrael the buckling was born 1/28 and is already thick with a ton of bone (though my pure saanen bucks are already as heavy boned as he is, I'm calling them freaks of nature). His bite is good, his legs and back are straight and nicely built. He could be wider, and he could have a brr brisket (read: have one st all). The doeling, on the other hand, is thin boned, pot bellied, rough coated and won't shed (it's all really thick downy undercoat), and she's got an underbite (her teeth sit about 1/8th of an inch uhn front of her pad) that gives her jaw a bit of a narrow "beak".

My main questions are:
Whats the general amount dairy bucks go for at terminal auctions? I know no one place is the same, but I can't find much info on it and it's becoming obvious they aren't going to sell as bucks or pets.
Can a young doe outgrow a bad bite? I'm not going to sell her because of it, I'll just use her as a terminal breeder, which is what she was likely to be in the first place.
Has anyone had luck taming down spanish goats? Azrael is coming along nicely and won't run the minute he sees you, but zoe will bolt soon as you look at her and would rather get stuck in the fence rather than let you so much as touch her. I will admit, she turned into a completely different goat when I cornered her and put a halter on her. She flipped out once,i plucked her up and set heon my lap, loose but still haltered. She slid off my lap and just fell asleep right next to me while barclay was sleeping right behind me. Even when I took the halter off, she didn't want to move. I feel like there might be hope, but everyone tells me shes always going to be a wild scrub goat no matter what.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How big is the buck?? Here a full grown buck goes for $200, they sell by the head not the lb here, but would guess its about $1 a pound. I have a older doe with a under bite and has not changed yet, I dont think it will, but she is one of the fattest one I have so does not slow her down. As for the spanish, I have 1 that is a spanish boer cross and is INSANE!!! Even the full boers I got with her calmed down after they kidded and she has not one bit.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

The kids will be 8 weeks by sale time and will be between 40-80lbs, grass fed only. I was planning on causing them for it, but thought they might sell better if they were intact.

She doesn't act insane, just wants nothing to do with people. She hasn't flipped out on me yet, I'm hoping she won't.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a few dairy bottle babys (bucks) that weighed 48lbs and got $68 each. So thats over $1 a lb. Ill be honest, they were the first goats I bought, they were newborns when I got them and I didnt do a good job raising them, they looked like crap when I sold them. Im sure your will look better, even if they are grass fed only, so I sure will do better, but that gives you an idea of what they go for. I leave mine intact because there are people that would rather them be intact, and at my sale they they dont dont say what the sex is as they are being sold, so they have their 'manhood' right there for everyone to see lol. I have yet to see a wether bring more money than a buck, but doesnt mean it will be the same in your area. 
IMO I would say your spanish is as calm as she is going to get. The only reason I still have mine is she does very well on comming when I call her and is a great mom, but she is still so hard to catch if I have to do something with her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd keep working with them. Are you feeding grain? How we tamed a wild boer was - the only time she got grain was if she ate out of a bucket I was holding. I'd get her in a stall even if it meant us herding her in there. Once she settled, I'd hold the bucket and go in, and after she got used to the routine, then I'd start touching her and messing with her, eventually she wasn't so bad. She was nearly a year old though, she was seldom messed with before we had gotten her, but we did get her friendly, but she'd run if she thought you were going to do something to her/mess with her.

Our kiko doe Snow White was wild when we got her and she was nearly a year old. Her buddy was very friendly - they were our first two goats. Snow White immediately LOVED my youngest daughter who was 3 at the time, but very scared of us, and she was the same with the lady we bought her from.
The more we messed with them, rubbed them, loved on them, the friendlier they got. If you've seen my posts about Snow White, she's the sweetest goat we have <she's mean to other goats though!>. She's busy with her 5 day old doeling these days, but usually she rubs all over you, and wants hugs and kisses


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

We don't feed any kind of grain, but we do feed alfalfa pellets. What I've been doing is waiting until they're in a corner and just sitting with them, touching them every once in a while and just tring to get them used to me. They don't like it but azrael is slowly getting over it. He still tenses up if I touch him but I'm hoping by the end of the month he won't be running from me anymore.


----------

